# a few crappie from escambia rv



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

caught a few while we listened to the squirrle hunters bustin them rats. all on jigs, no minnows.


basnbud


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of weekend reports over here on the Choctawhatchee give jigs a thumbs up for for catching quality crappie.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice catch!! Would not touch a jig in Alabama - again. I tried to stick with them but with minnows in the bucket it was hard

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a fun day, I'll bet.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

bassNbud..........Curious as to the color jig/skirt and size/weight.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess there bud !


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice catch!! Would not touch a jig in Alabama - again. I tried to stick with them but with minnows in the bucket it was hard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



Know what you mean. Old habits are hard to break when it comes to using minnows, but I'm working on it......slowly!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I used 1/32 oz lead head with a 1.5 inch pumpkin squirmin squirt tube from bass pro shops.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

*squirt*

heres what I used whit a 32 oz head and 4 lb test


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

wow! That reminds me of fishing in IL


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Were you fishing tree tops or open water?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

an old tree on the bottom. they were holding above it.


----------

